
Ask HN: How critical was “time-to-market”? - sigmaml
I am seeking (only) first-hand experiences where time-to-market determined success vs. failure of a startup.<p>For a story to be relevant, the anecdote must be first-hand, and time-to-market must be the factor that predominantly influenced the outcome.
======
danieltillett
Can I ask why you are seeking this? In my personal experience success or
failure is never the result of a single cause.

~~~
sigmaml
My experience is aligned with yours, too. That is why I specified that time-
to-market must have been the _predominant_ factor.

~~~
danieltillett
It is really hard to pin down a predominate factor. I could say the
difficulties of the early days of my business were predominantly caused by
time-to-market because if we had got our products out soon we could have
avoided the problems caused by 9/11, but it really was multifactorial.

I have written up about my experience if you want to know more [1].

1\. [https://www.tillett.info/2015/06/24/why-i-kept-my-startup-
in...](https://www.tillett.info/2015/06/24/why-i-kept-my-startup-in-australia-
and-why-it-was-crazy/)

~~~
sigmaml
Thanks for sharing!

